# Any reviews on NXG Electronics Xtab A10 ?



## iSLaND (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Was wondering if any one got their hands on - NXG Electronics Xtab A10 

More Specs and info on their page:

NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd

With 1.5Gz Arm8, 7" Capacitative Touch, Android 4.0 ICS, 4/8Gb internal, 512mb ram, USB port and 3600mAh battery, it seems good.

Especially 4Gb for 5490 and 8Gb for 6690 Rs. 

4Gb is currently sold out, so some of you might have got it in your hands!

I'd like a review pls.

Only thing its missing is SIM slot.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

^^Better get Veedee D10 ICS 4.0 Tablet from ebay.
Veedee D10 Capacitive 7" Tablet PC - Android 4.0 - Cortex A10 MID - WIFI 1080P | eBay

Review of Veedee D10-
*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6157.0


----------



## iSLaND (Mar 31, 2012)

@Tenida Thanks for your reply.

Though I do not see any major difference between NXG and VeeDee - specs are very comparable and both are local players. Pros and Cons listed are almost similar.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 31, 2012)

Veedee is oem of ployer momo9.IMO its better than nxg tab.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 31, 2012)

I dont think its all about the specs..anyways, has the A10 stock arrived? I think many have perordered it and its yet to come..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 5, 2012)

wait for funbook from micromax


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 6, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> wait for funbook from micromax



1200x800,USB on the Go,Bluetooth,Data Card Support(many companies including tata): are all these features present in Micromax Funbook?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> 1200x800,USB on the Go,Bluetooth,Data Card Support(many companies except tata): are all these features present in Micromax Funbook?



You will find this feature in over 25- 30K device not in 6.5K priced device.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 7, 2012)

Tenida said:


> You will find this feature in over 25- 30K device not in 6.5K priced device.



I think NXG has some models which do provide that resolution,USB on the go and most importantly "Bluetooth" which Fun book unfortunately fails to have!
And NXG models are priced 6-7.5k!


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 7, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> I think NXG has some models which do provide that resolution,USB on the go and most importantly "Bluetooth" which Fun book unfortunately fails to have!
> And NXG models are priced 6-7.5k!



links?

How often do you use bluetooth?


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 7, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> links?
> 
> How often do you use bluetooth?



I am sorry,i was mistaken the Bluetooth feature is not there in Xtab A10.And Bluetooth is used for sending/receiving files however it's not very fast but convenient than connecting that USB cable for transferring files.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> I think NXG has some models which do provide that resolution,USB on the go and most importantly "Bluetooth" which Fun book unfortunately fails to have!
> And NXG models are priced 6-7.5k!



Dude there's no NXG Tab which have got 1280X800 resolution screen. How could you demand everything in 6.5K budget tab!!! Its not possible....You have to spend  more to get these fancy features.
Btw. every model from nxg tab comes with 800X600 Resolution.
NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd
NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd
NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 7, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Dude there's no NXG Tab which have got 1280X800 resolution screen. How could you demand everything in 6.5K budget tab!!! Its not possible....You have to spend  more to get these fancy features.
> Btw. every model from nxg tab comes with 800X600 Resolution.
> NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd
> NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd
> NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd



Ok,i am really sorry for that..but now i need to make a decision between Xtab and Fun Book which do you suggest me to buy?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2012)

^^Both are good, but my choice will be either Fun book or Veedee D10


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 7, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^Both are good, but my choice will be either Fun book or Veedee D10



and out of veede d10 and Fun book which will you select?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2012)

I have already purchased Funbook now, waiting to be delivered to my place.


----------



## joy212008 (Apr 7, 2012)

*confusedddddddddd*

confused regarding what to choose.......
d10 or d10e or xtab a10

plzzzzzzzzzzzz help


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 7, 2012)

wait for few days for funbook...... lets see how it works


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: confusedddddddddd*



joy212008 said:


> confused regarding what to choose.......
> d10 or d10e or xtab a10
> 
> plzzzzzzzzzzzz help



Don't be confused buy Veedee D10 or Funbook, they are same tab.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 7, 2012)

Tenida, the e version of veedee has 1.3 mp camera and 2 usb ports and has all winner A10 Processor which Micromax Fun Book doesn't have!


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 7, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Tenida, the e version of veedee has 1.3 mp camera and 2 usb ports and has all winner A10 Processor which Micromax Fun Book doesn't have!



D10e is *out of stock,* seems to have a dull screen...


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 7, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> D10e is *out of stock,* seems to have a dull screen...



Any evidence of dull screen?It doesn't matters if it is out of stock..it will be back again


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Any evidence of dull screen?It doesn't matters if it is out of stock..it will be back again


Wow you need evidence hahah then look below
Veedee D10E is *EKEN T01* oem tablet which has dull screen. Its confirmed  

[YOUTUBE]8_TTUFg6aeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 8, 2012)

the D10e sure looks better...is that a metal back or plastic?

Anyways, wait till wed before you make any decision..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 8, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> the D10e sure looks better...is that a metal back or plastic?
> 
> Anyways, wait till wed before you make any decision..



But you said that screen is dull and now you are saying that D10e looks better?
I don't know where that post has gone,it may be removed.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> the D10e sure looks better...is that a metal back or plastic?
> 
> Anyways, wait till wed before you make any decision..



It has rubber back panel.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 8, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> But you said that screen is dull and now you are saying that D10e looks better?
> I don't know where that post has gone,it may be removed.



just playing with you man..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 8, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> just playing with you man..



It's not worth playing@rajan1311.
Other members must be believing what you and tenida say,he even posted video on that!
You should say "Just Fooling People Man" instead of playing.
It's not a joke,say what the truth is,you can discuss such jokes in off topic forums not here.

Tenida,if the Veede D10e has dull screen then why did you suggested this Tablet instead of Micromax and if it is good according to you,what was the need of posting a video of veedee d10e with Dull Screen,see your post no.2,4&14 in which you suggested the Veedee D10e Tablet!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

The XTab's got a 2300 mAh battery AFAIK

MMX Funbook @ 6.5k would be a better deal honestly


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> It's not worth playing@rajan1311.
> Other members must be believing what you and tenida say,he even posted video on that!
> You should say "*Just Fooling People Man"* instead of playing.
> It's not a joke,say what the truth is,you can discuss such jokes in off topic forums not here.
> ...



Hey wait wait ...where did I suggested Veedee D10E ??
Are you drunk or what ...or you just trying to troll??Shame on you man..jeez
*Post no-2*


Tenida said:


> ^^Better get Veedee D10 ICS 4.0 Tablet from ebay.
> Veedee D10 Capacitive 7" Tablet PC - Android 4.0 - Cortex A10 MID - WIFI 1080P | eBay
> 
> Review of Veedee D10-
> *techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6157.0




*Post no-4*


Tenida said:


> Veedee is oem of ployer momo9.IMO its better than nxg tab.




*Post-8*


Tenida said:


> You will find this feature in over 25- 30K device not in 6.5K priced device.



*Post-12*


Tenida said:


> Dude there's no NXG Tab which have got 1280X800 resolution screen. How could you demand everything in 6.5K budget tab!!! Its not possible....You have to spend  more to get these fancy features.
> Btw. every model from nxg tab comes with 800X600 Resolution.
> NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd
> NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd
> NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd


*
Post-16*


Tenida said:


> I have already purchased Funbook now, waiting to be delivered to my place.



From next time mind your language.* And what you mean by fooling people ??*
From 1st time we suggested you to buy either veedee D10 or Funbook. 
What did we do wrong in that?? Or you know better than us, then why you're asking??


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 8, 2012)

I am not drunk ok,you seem to be losted!I have already mentioned the posts,i am not going to explain it again!
And from now on,mind your own Language First.I am not saying that i know everything!I still don't know much and your point proves that you are seriously over-confident,get a life!You really don't get the concepts.And why would i try to troll?
Shame on you too..!!See carefully you already mentioned that Veedee is better than Xtab!
And what do you mean by "We Suggested You",you are the single person here who suggested such a crap piece!No one else here suggested me Veedee!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

I have said Veedee D10 is better for better build quality. Haha overconfidence l you get a life ...you need some fresh air ...
Yeah again I am saying veedee D10 is better. 
What Veedee D10 is crap pcs   Where you get that info??? Or you judging yourself !!! Oh now I know u have better concept


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 8, 2012)

Lol...Fresh Air!
You need a Cooler to cool down yourself.. 
According to you,i said Veedee is Crap.Because of that video.i am not judging myself,!
I don't need to see any review,why should i when i am not interested in Veedee


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

Veedee D10 is not piece of crap. Why not read the review. 
Veedee D10 with android 4.0 unboxing and review
VeeDee D10 AKA Ployer Momo9 Android 2.3.4 Tablet. Complete Review and Rooting Guide. – Piece of Mind : Reviews of Android devices, iOS devices. Talks about SEO, Wordpress, software development and online business.

Arey I have said Veedee D10E is  not that good if you compare with D10
*D10* and *D10E* is different model...look at Veedee website


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Lol...Fresh Air!
> You need a Cooler to cool down yourself..
> According to you,i said Veedee is Crap.Because of that video.i am not judging myself,!
> *I don't need to see any review,why should i when i am not interested in Veedee*



That shows your overconfidence  Why don't you make a tablet yourself


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 8, 2012)

Haha..
Good Joke!
Just because i am not interested to see "Your Dee10e Posted" review proves that i am over-confident?Now you really need to get a life mate... 
And can you please re-call where i stated that i can make "A Tablet"


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey I have not suggested you D10E. I was first to tell you not to buy for dull screen display. 
Hey look,  All your post states that you are either drunk or blind but must be some noob who just enter into computer world ....you should learn first  then come here to argue  ....


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 8, 2012)

wow relax guys..

Ill explain what I said about the D10e:

Pros : It looks better than the funbook/D10

Cons: Seems to have a dull screen, cheaper battery

Playing with you : Confused you by telling you both the things, knowing that the D10e is out of stock and is NOT LIKELY to ever come back in stock...they are replacing it with another tab..

relax buddy, peace !

I am sorry If i was misleading..i had no intentions of doing so..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 8, 2012)

Rajan1311,i got what you wanted to say


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 9, 2012)

Well D10e has poor battery and a little bit dull screen, apart from that every thig else is par with all other Allwiner A10 based tabs, even xtab and funbook is also same A10 based tabs


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 9, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> Well D10e has poor battery and a little bit dull screen, apart from that every thig else is par with all other Allwiner A10 based tabs, even xtab and funbook is also same A10 based tabs


I don't know about battery issues but one thing i am sure is about the screen..it's really very awful!And Please don't speak anything against D10e,or you may get screwed up from Tenida..thank god..i somehow managed to protect myself from him.


----------



## gauravbh1 (Apr 10, 2012)

In my opinion NXG Xtab A10 is better than Micromax funbook.

Here why :

1) Funbook and Xtab A10 has got exactly the same specs except that the Funbook's battery is 2800 mAH where as Xtab has got 3600mAH.

2) Funbook 4 GB is worth 6500/- whereas Xtab A10 4GB is worth 5700/- and the 8GB version is 6700/-

No offense to Funbook fans. YOu can just compare the two 
Funbook : Micromax :: Funbook
Xtab A10 : NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 10, 2012)

what the advantages of funbook over xtab a10 ?


----------



## gauravbh1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Funbook probably has got better pre installed apps. But i don't really see that as an advantage. You can install apps from Google Play.
Price wise Xtab is economical. 
Specs wise both are same. Infact Xtab A10 has a 8GB variant as well and the battery is better in A10.


----------



## daveson (Apr 11, 2012)

guys what are the main and exact difference between xtab a10 veedee d10 and micromax funbook apart from the price.


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 11, 2012)

AFAIK xtab has better usb datacard support. But the funbook supports only the supplied one.
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## atal (Apr 11, 2012)

micromax support says only tata photon ec 156 supported thats downside.
micromax generally dont release updated firmware thats downslide

you can buy on seventymm.com with citibank card with CITI20 coupon and get the micromax device for 5750 and get tataphoton for free. this way price equal to nxg 4gb and photon free.


----------



## daveson (Apr 11, 2012)

ya you are right we will get tata photon free but what i think is that xtab a10 is better than both funbook and veedee d10 with a stylish look,  metallic back panel, 1.5 gz processor and very good screen quality i suppose, what do you guys say???


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh no,did i made a wrong decision or what!
I got an email from Snapdeal near about 20 mins ago that my funbook is shipped and will be delivered tomorrow.
Should i accept it or get Xtab/Veedee tab,please reply 
Here are the details of my Order:
Pickup Date		15 April 2012
From		New Delhi
To		Sonepat
Status		Cnee'S Add Incorrect/Incomplete/Not Loca
		Contact Customer Service


----------



## dabster (Apr 18, 2012)

miltus_31 said:


> AFAIK xtab has better usb datacard support. But the funbook supports only the supplied one.
> Correct me if I am wrong.



That is correct : see this List of USB dongles supported by NXG Xtab A10 » NXG Blog
One of the deciding reasons for many including me.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 3, 2012)

sorry for bumping an old thread...but finally got to review this tablet (which was the initial query).. 

NXG Xtab A10 review


----------



## sarthak (May 3, 2012)

^^^^ Link isn't working.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 3, 2012)

works fine here bro..PMing it to u..


----------



## sarthak (May 4, 2012)

Thanks  Its working now.


----------



## dabster (May 7, 2012)

Got this a week, finally set this up. Screen Quality is just fine and this is thinner than micromax funbook and similar tabs. 
Though has anybody checked on the available memory ? seemingly its available in the range of 80 to 130m only (Rest is where ? ICS ? - something I am trying to figure) and I think that is one of the reasons dolphin hd browser isn't so smooth on this device.


----------

